# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Πλέγμα κλουβιού

## greg23

Θέλω να ρωτήσω , αυτό το πλέγμα που έχουν τα κλουβιά του εμπορίου από που μπορούμε να το προμηθευτούμε?

----------


## teo24

Που μενεις?Ρωταω γιατι αναλογος θα σου απαντηση το καθε παιδι που θα ξερει.

----------


## greg23

Τρίκαλα. και αν ξερει κανείς πως το ζητάμε και πόσο κανει περίπου το μέτρο.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Γράψε στο google <<προσοψεις κλουβιων>> και θα βρεις αρκετά μαγαζιά που πουλάνε και τις παίρνεις από εκεί που σε βολεύει

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τα πιο εμπορικά πετ σοπ Γρηγόρη έχουν έτοιμες προσόψεις σε πάρα πολλές διαστάσεις !! Υπάρχουν και πολλά διαδικτυακά καταστήματα που μπορείς να παραγγείλεις μέσω google. !! Καλό είναι όμως όπως λέει ο Θοδωρής, να αναφέρεις την περιοχή σου μήπως γνωρίζει κανένα παιδί να σου πει κάποιο κοντινό σου μαγαζί!!*

----------


## teo24

> Τρίκαλα. και αν ξερει κανείς πως το ζητάμε και πόσο κανει περίπου το μέτρο.


Γεια σου ρε πατριδα.Οπως ειπε κι ο Γιουρκας πατα στο google κουνελοσυρμα η πλεγμα και συγκεκριμενα Τρικαλα και ολο και κατι θα βρεις.Νομιζω οχι προσοψεις εκτος αν θες μονο το μπροστα με τις ταιστρες,γιατι δεν θα σου βγαλει αλλο απ αυτο που ζητας.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Δες λιγο στον φιλο Αλέξανδρο (*karakonstantakis*) τους συνδέσμους Κατασκευή κλούβας 4.20x2.10x1.50! κτλ να πάρεις μια ιδέα. Με το πλέγμα που έχει χρησιμοποιήσει  εγώ έχω κάνει δικές μου κλούβες,μπορείς να βάλεις και αλλα πλέγματα που μπορεις να βρείς ευκολότερα απο αυτο που θέλεις

----------


## teo24

Εγω το πηρα 13 ευρω τα 5 μετρα.Συγκεκριμενα ηταν 5m x 50cm και καρε 5x1.[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Γιούρκας

Και εγώ παρόμοια πήρα

----------


## greg23

Ναι Θοδωρή αυτό θέλω τετοιο στυλ.

----------


## teo24

Εαν θελεις να κανεις ομως μεγαλη κατασκευη θα ηταν καλυτερα να παρεις σε φυλλο το πλεγμα και οχι ρολο.Θα σε δυσκολεψει να το τεντωσεις για να ειναι ισιο και ομορφο.

----------


## Gardelius

> Εαν θελεις να κανεις ομως μεγαλη κατασκευη θα ηταν καλυτερα να παρεις _σε φυλλο το πλεγμα και οχι ρολο_.Θα σε δυσκολεψει να το τεντωσεις για να ειναι ισιο και ομορφο.



Θοδωρη, αυτο που λες.. π.χ. εαν θελω να κανω μια κλουβα πτησης (θυμασαι που ελεγα) μπορω να ζητησω και φυλλο?? Εγω για ρολο ηξερα, αλλα αν ειναι να <τεντωσει> πιο δυσκολα...θα προτιμουσα φυλλο!!!!! :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και εγώ για ίσιο πλέγμα γνωρίζω μόνο αυτό   Υπάρχει πλέγμα με μικρό διάκενο σε φύλλο Θοδωρή ??? Για δώσε φώτα αν και τέλειωσα με την κλούβα να το ψάξω λίγο !!  

*

----------


## Giwrgos13

Σε πετ σοπ βρισκεις ανετα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Προσόψεις λες ?? 




Η πλέγμα τέτοιο σε φύλλο Γιώργο ??

*

----------


## Giwrgos13

Ναι εχω δει

----------


## Gardelius

> *Προσόψεις λες ?? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η πλέγμα τέτοιο σε φύλλο Γιώργο ??
> 
> *


Αυτες που παιζουν?? Απαντησε μου με π.μ. Αλεξ.!! Σ ευχαριστω.

----------


## teo24

Σιγουρα καπου εχω δει αλλα πολυ καιρο τωρα και δεν θυμαμαι.Θα παρω ενα τηλεφωνο πιο μετα φυσικα αυτον που ψωνιζω πλεγματα να τον ρωτησω.Ασχετα μ'αυτο νομιζα Αλεξανδρε οτι κι εσυ τετοιο ειχες και ειχα σκοπο να ρωτησουμε εσενα αλλα τωρα που εβαλες φωτο θυμηθηκα οτι εχεις ιδιο με την φωτο σου.Για οτι νεοτερο θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## panos70

Το καλυτερο, εχω τετοιο αρκετα χρονια και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ηλία βάλε στο google "προσόψεις κλουβιών" και θα σου βγάλει ένα κατεβατό μεγάλο !!!! *

----------


## Γιούρκας

Σε σχέση με τις προσόψεις θα σου βγει και πολύ πιο φθηνό

----------


## Gardelius

_Παίδες,σας ευχαριστω!!!!_  ::

----------


## teo24

> Σιγουρα καπου εχω δει αλλα πολυ καιρο τωρα και δεν θυμαμαι.Θα παρω ενα τηλεφωνο πιο μετα φυσικα αυτον που ψωνιζω πλεγματα να τον ρωτησω.Ασχετα μ'αυτο νομιζα Αλεξανδρε οτι κι εσυ τετοιο ειχες και ειχα σκοπο να ρωτησουμε εσενα αλλα τωρα που εβαλες φωτο θυμηθηκα οτι εχεις ιδιο με την φωτο σου.Για οτι νεοτερο θα ενημερωσω.


Επιτελους βρηκα το θεμα.Δεν θυμωμουν που επρεπε να απαντησω.Τελικα εκανα λαθος.Αυτος που ψωνιζω εγω δεν εχει σε φυλλο,μονο κουλουρα εχει.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο να έβγαζαν και σε φύλλο !! Ούτε να κάθεσαι να ισιώνεις... ούτε να τεντώνεις... τίποτα από αυτά !!!*  ::

----------


## teo24

Για δες εδω Αλεξ.

*************************

Ειναι και στα μερη σου.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Οχι μόνο στα μέρη μου Θοδωρή.... κάτω από το σπίτι μου είναι η ******** !! Μόλις 1 χιλιόμετρο. Αν πατήσεις στον χάρτη που δίνουν αριστερά της σελίδας τους και έρθεις λίγο πιο νότια... φαίνεται το σπίτι μου !!! χαχαχαχαχα ! Από εκεί πήρα όλα τα πλέγματα μου. Πάνω από 400 ευρώ μου πήραν στο σύνολο.*  :Anim 59: 
*
*Δεν ήξερα ότι το έβγαζαν και σε φύλλο... και τους έπαιρνα κουλούρα των 25 μέτρων. *  ::

----------


## lagreco69

> Για δες εδω Αλεξ.
> 
> *************************
> 
> Ειναι και στα μερη σου.



*Δ. απαγορεύονται:
Διαφημίσεις οποιουδήποτε περιεχομένου Η απαγόρευση αφορά και ονόματα εμπόρων ,εκτροφέων (που αναφέρεται ότι εμπορεύονται ή συμπεραίνεται από τα λεγόμενα ότι εμπορεύονται πτηνά ),γιατρών .


*

----------


## teo24

Χιλια συγνωμη Δημητρη.Χαζομαρα μου,και ελεγα να στο στειλω με π.μ.

----------


## pkstar

> Εγω το πηρα 13 ευρω τα 5 μετρα.Συγκεκριμενα ηταν 5m x 50cm και καρε 5x1.[IMG][/IMG]


θοδωρη το πλεγμα το πηρες απο καταστημα ή μεσω ιντερνετ?

----------


## pkstar

Παιδια το τεντωμα δεν ειναι τιποτα.Ειναι πολυ απλο.Πρωτα κοβεις το πλεγμα στα μετρα που θες.
Μετα το βαζεις πανω στην επιφανεια που θες με τις ακρες να πεταν προς τα πανω.
καπως ετσι l( και εφαρμωζει τελεια.
Αν το βαλετε αναποδα l) θα παιδευτητε περισσοτερο.

----------


## teo24

Απο καταστημα κοντα μου Γιωργο.

----------


## pkstar

> Απο καταστημα κοντα μου Γιωργο.


Θοδωρη επειδη δεν βρισκω στη Λαμια πλεγμα με αυτο το ματι "12 x 50"
αν χρειαστω καποια στιγμη θα μπορουσες να μου παρεις εσυ και να μου το στειλεις?

----------

